# 2012 NISSAN GT-R TO GET POWER BOOST; SPEC R



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

SCOOP - 2012 NISSAN GT-R TO GET POWER BOOST, SPEC R TO DEBUT : 7Tune.com
:flame:

"Among the biggest changes reported, there will be another power increase from factory, with the GT-R set to gain another 30ps ( 30+hp ) over the Spec V model, taking power levels from ~530hp to ~560hp in total.

One of the other bigger things we have gathered from our sources is that there is going to be a Spec “R” version of the final GT-R that will serve to succeed the Spec V in the showroom and on the circuit". 

Now this will be a challenge for the establishment


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Lost in translation. Spec-v last year of its run not the gtr. R36 will be next. Relax guys.
no one knows if the 60kg reduction is from standard weight or spec-v weight.
no one knows if the 30hp+ will be for spec-r only or standard and spec-r.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i dont think 560hp from a spec-v is hard to do. after all it has larger turbos from the factory. all it needs is an ecu to take them to a higher level. iirc gtc offers some spec-v turbos for customers, and they get good results with ecu tuning. the spec-v has shown around 600-650whp when tuned iirc. being an oem they wont increase the car to those levels but if they use the same spec-v turbo's in the spec-r it will have some major benefit in the aftermarket tuning, and at oem levels 560hp is a drop in the bucket.

i feel the spec-v didnt sell because it was no extra power just a short burst of speed for a short time, otherwise had slightly different ecu, but basically the same and no one wanted to pay for all those extra stuff that didnt amount to much better performance. seats, wheels, little bit of carbon and exhaust that cost wayyyyyyyyyyy to much and for what?

if they make a spec-r it will have to make sense over the spec-v and standard r35 and be at a price point that makes sense. just my opinion. if i were nissan i would upgrade those rods and use spec-v turbos and make it 500WHP not 560crank hp.


----------

